# Help with whereabouts of RCD on Niesmann & Bischoff Arto



## SylviaP (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello

I wonder if someone can help us? We have recently bought the above vehicle and are having great fun with it. When we went off in it last weekend the leisure battery ceased to function (dead as a door nail in fact). The book says we have to check the RCD, but it doesn't say where it is!

Does anyone know? My other half is very good with vintage Daimlers, but not so knowledgeable about flippin great motorhomes!

Bfn
Sylvia


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Help with whereabouts of RCD on Niesmann & Bischoff*



SylviaP said:


> Hello
> 
> I wonder if someone can help us? We have recently bought the above vehicle and are having great fun with it. When we went off in it last weekend the leisure battery ceased to function (dead as a door nail in fact). The book says we have to check the RCD, but it doesn't say where it is!
> 
> ...


Hi Sylvia,

On mine, it is beneath the dinette seat below the window. There are two boxes, 1 for 12volt and 1 for the mains power. there is also a switch on the charger for the battery.

What year is your Arto?

HTH

David


----------



## SylviaP (Apr 2, 2009)

*Arto 59 RCD*

Hi David

I think it's 2000.

Sylvia


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok,

Mine is the next model on from yours, so may be slightly different, however, from 1st principles: -

1 Is there 240volt coming into van? if not check hook up cable. 
2. if yes, do any of the mains appliances work (fridge, tv, power sockets) if no, check the mains fuse box (probably under seat)
3. if yes, is the battery charger working (does it buzz or hum?). if no, check it's switched on.
4. Do the 12volt lights work when on hook-up. This would indicate battery charger is working, but battery is done.

How long was the Arto sat before you bought it? If its been left with a discharged battery for some time, it will not take and hold a charge. (one of the members bought a new Arto this year and the batteries were goosed because it had been sitting unsold for over a year!)

HTH

David

ps If none of the above work, Gaspode will be along shortly - he's the expert!!!


----------



## SylviaP (Apr 2, 2009)

When we were hooked up to mains whilst on a campsite on the weekend. The fridge and powerpoints were working then, but the lights and toilet flush didn't. It seems to be the leisure battery that has failed. We have used it a few times, but I'm wondering whether it has gradually been fading since we bought it. The owners hadn't been using it much recently.

It's a lovely motorhome. We bought it with a Smart Car and trailer. I have swiped the Smart car and use it all the time for popping round town....such fun.

I'll get my partner (Geoff) to come on line when he gets home and he'll be able to give sensible answers!

Thanks very much for the help.
Sylvia


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

FWIW Sylvia, I don't think I can help, my Arto is a later model with a different system.
One thing I would say is that I doubt very much if an RCD is involved, you'd have no mains power at all if that tripped. Check that your battery charger is turned on and working and have a test done on the leisure battery once you've managed to charge it.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Sylvia,

I've got a 2005 Flair and the charger/RCD is located in the same place. If you have power to the fridge etc. (240V) but no power to the loo (12v) then I would suspect that the battery charger has tripped out. Can you see either a red/yellow or green LED on the side of the black charger unit? By the side of the LED bulbs there is a rocker switch check that is on. If the battery is flat and you are on EHU then the 12 v circuits should still work so if they don't then the charger isn't switched on or isn't working.

Pete


----------



## SylviaP (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you all you kind people. Spoken to my ignorant better half, who's too tight to subscribe, and this is the story. (Phew)

System has seemed to work since September when we bought Arto provately. But, in all fairness we haven't used the battery much and if it was fully charged when bought it could just be that we've been running on that on our 3 trips out. It was fairly light until November ! The battery is not being charged by the vehicle alternator or the mains hook-up. When on mains hook up, all 230v. circuits work OK., but no 12v. There are 2 compartments in the floor, 1 containing battery, "big" wires and a few fuses, these all seem OK. 2nd. box contains control box with 8ish fuses, all seem OK., a mains "trip", and not much else. If there is a 12v charger, is it within the control box and does the alternator supply go through this charger instead of direct to the battery. ? Battery has been taken off and charged on workbench, re-installed and all 12v circuits working at moment. Will check again tomorrow.


----------



## SylviaP (Apr 2, 2009)

Good morning!

Well, it looks as though the problem has been solved. It appears that it may be just a fuse that's blown. Geoff is going to replace it and then we may be up and running again. (Fingers crossed)

Your help is much appreciated. We're on a steep learning curve with all this.

Isn't this a great website? I am working from home this week, but I could get distracted from what I'm meant to be doing because there's so much useful information to be found on here!

Back to work. (yeuch!)

Sylvia

PS: That was Geoff writing the above message.


----------

